

How  I, As a Girl, Use Your Website Differently Than Guys - ivanbrezakbrkan
http://www.domain.me/blog/5-ways-women-use-the-web-differently-than-guys-2837

======
arkitaip
"Above is the overall summary of Internet usability by a specific gender,"

If you read the rest of the blog post, it's just some random person's
opinions; there's no "usabulity" study to back up any claims.

~~~
dextorious
Usability findings don't necessarily have to come as a study.

Neither the line you quote promises one specifically.

The article was an interesting read, anyway.

